
The OnePlus 7 Pro has a 90Hz screen, three cameras, and costs $669 - pradpk
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/14/18618731/oneplus-7-pro-t-mobile-announcement-release-price-specs-features
======
sombragris
No phone jack? Next..!

